# Cites



## shadetree_1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Anybody out there real familiar with CITES? @Kevin I am not dumb but it is a quagmire to me trying to find what woods can not be shipped in from Jamaica, partner is headed there and we need to ship a bunch back and I am lost trying to figure this mess out!! Help


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jun 5, 2014)

Joe, I don't know too too much on this subject, but I do know that Pimento is pretty much only found in Jamaica, and exporting it requires a license. Also, Lignum Vitae requires a license to export from Jamaica. You can find more information about how to apply for a license on their trade homepage. I googled it for ya -- http://www.tradeboard.gov.jm/tb/tb_home.html

*Edit - Joe, I just got the full list of all CITES plants in Jamaica from the CITES species website. It does not appear that Jamaica has any category 1 species (which is where trade is prohibited.) There are quite a few category 2 species, which are ones that may require permites IF the host country designates it so -- for instance, in Jamaica, Lignum Vitae is restricted by permit.

I think Lignum Vitae and Pimentos will be the only thing you need to worry about.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2014)

Joe I can't help with Jamaica but it sounds like Michael has a handle on it.


----------

